# stat st_birthtim show UNIX Epoch Time



## pwgcz (Nov 19, 2021)

Hello,

I have problem witch stat command, when create file the time stamp st_birthtim show date Jan  1 00:59:59 1970

The full command:

```
root@pwgcz:~ # stat test.txt
100 79525 -rw-r--r-- 1 root pg 0 0 "Nov 19 15:53:20 2021" "Nov 19 15:53:20 2021" "Nov 19 15:53:20 2021" "Jan  1 00:59:59 1970" 32768 0 0 test.txt
```

My File System is ZFS and I'm  not sure why it's happend, what could be a problem?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2021)

File creation time
					

How can I see what time a file was created?




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

